# Womit macht ihr SIL Berechnung?



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

Hallo,

benutzt ihr Sistema, um SIL zu berechnen?

Mann kann schon SIL Kategorien auswählen, aber ich finde Sistema nur für PL richtig geeignet.

Welche Software benutzt ihr um SIL zu berechnen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2021)

wenn du es einfach mit den pfh-werten machst und eine vergleichstabelle, dann geht das auch gut mit sistema


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn du es einfach mit den pfh-werten machst und eine vergleichstabelle, dann geht das auch gut mit sistema


Danke für die Antwort,

aber bei Sistema man kann nur das SIL Kategorie wählen, aber nicht 1001, 1002.... HFT 0, HFT 1, usw.... 

Gruß


----------



## stevenn (6 April 2021)

_" 1001, 1002.... HFT 0, HFT 1, usw..." _ist das wichtig?
ich arbeite zu 95 % nur mit PL


----------



## Elektriko (6 April 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> _" 1001, 1002.... HFT 0, HFT 1, usw..." _ist das wichtig?
> ich arbeite zu 95 % nur mit PL


 Meiner Meinung nach ja.... Aber ich habe fast keine Erfahrung mit SIL, ich arbeite auch mit PL.


----------



## stevenn (7 April 2021)

ja genau. richtig verkabelt muss es auch bei PL sein.


----------



## Elektriko (7 April 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> ja genau. richtig verkabelt muss es auch bei PL sein.


Hallo Stevenn, 

ja genau, und deswegen u.a.  können wir zwischen Kategorien wählen, aber bei SIL können wir nur SIL 1,2 oder 3 wählen und den pfh Wert ändern, sonst nichts. 

Macht ihr noch andere Überprüfung, oder reicht schon mit dem pfh-Wert?

Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juli 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> benutzt ihr Sistema, um SIL zu berechnen?
> 
> ...



*TIA-Selection tool?*

Das kann auch einfache Strukturen wie 1oo2. 



Nachteile:
- Komplexere Verschaltungen muss man erst vereinfachen für die Rechnung.
- TIA geht halt aktuell nur für Maschinensicherheit nach DIN EN 62061 bzw. DIN EN 13849-1 (kann man für jede Funktion auswählen).Für andere Sektoren der DIN EN 61508 wie DIN EN 61511 für Prozesssicherheit geht es nicht so toll. Es also z.B. keine Anforderungsrate Low-Demand für Dinge die normal von einer Prozesssteuerung so gut überwacht werden, dass der eigentliche Störfall <1/Jahr auftritt.

Vorteile:
- Kostet nichts und praktisch ist, dass man die VDMA-Bibliotheken mit Bauteilkennwerten einfach integrieren kann, dann geht schon mal beim Abtippen nichts schief.


----------



## Elektriko (2 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> *TIA-Selection tool?*
> 
> Das kann auch einfache Strukturen wie 1oo2.
> Anhang anzeigen 55205
> ...


Hallo, 
kann man wirklich diese Software gleich wie SISTEMA Software nutzen, um den PL/SIL von Anlagen/Maschinen zu berechnen?
Wenn ja, ist nur für Siemens Produkte geeignet? oder kann man von anderen Herstellern auch komponenten berechnen?
Schon Freitag 
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juli 2021)

Moin

probier es halt mal, kostet ja nix.

TIA-Selectiontool hat halt die ganzen Siemens-Produktdaten im Bauch und wer sich traut was anderes einzusetzen, muss zur Strafe die Bauteile manuell anlegen.
Es gibt allerdings auch die guten VDMA-Bibliotheken zum importieren, viele Hersteller haben die für ihre Produkte verfügbar.

Ich konnte damit bis heute jede Schaltung in unserer Firma nachrechnen die mir vorgelegt wurde.
Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (2 Juli 2021)

Danke, ich werde sie probieren.
viele Grüße und schönes Wochenede!


----------



## Elektriko (2 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> probier es halt mal, kostet ja nix.
> 
> ...


Hallo, 
weißt Du wie kann man VDMA-Biblioteken von anderen Herstellern in TIA-Selection-tool importieren?
Ich habe schon in "Anderes Gerät" probiert, und könnte es nicht machen. Andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht.
Danke


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juli 2021)

Also Siemens zahlt mich nicht für meine Hinweise, aber hier findest du einen Crashkurs der echt geil ist.








						Become a Safety hero
					

Strukturiert und praktisch zur sicheren Maschine




					new.siemens.com
				





Für schnell:



Gruß/fail safe!


----------



## Elektriko (2 Juli 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Also Siemens zahlt mich nicht für meine Hinweise, aber hier findest du einen Crashkurs der echt geil ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielen Dank!


----------

